# TRIFECTA: 2016+ Cruze 1.4T (LE2) October 2017 Calibration Update



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

To all owners of 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze "Gen II" with 1.4T engine equipped with an automatic transmission using the TRIFECTA calibration:

We are constantly looking for ways to improve our calibration products, including technological updates and fielding suggestions and feedback from our customer base. As such, we're happy to introduce our "*Sport+ / Standard" DSVM Update (Oct 2017)* for the 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze "Gen II" with the 1.4T engine!

*Why the update?*

Some of you have provided valuable feedback regarding the drivability of our current-generation product, which we have taken into careful consideration.

*What is changing?*

This update is a drivability update specific to vehicles with an automatic transmission, which does the following:

*"Sport+" mode replaces "Sport" mode:*

Sport+ mode is an evolution of the original Sport mode which broadens the "tip-in" range in the accelerator pedal. Sport+ mode also introduces the same progressive shifting algorithm we've incorporated into vehicles with the 8, 9, and 10 speed automatic transmissions without sacrificing mid-pedal sensitivity for a more well-balanced, sporty feel!

*"Standard" mode replaces "Stock" mode:*

In transitioning from our Sport mode to Stock mode, many feel the Stock mode is much too conservative on take-off. Our original goal was to retain the stock pedal and transmission response as accurately as possible in stock mode, but the challenge is the difference is *too great* between Sport (and now Sport+) and Stock mode. Many customers requested that we provide a mode that's improved over stock, but still retains a more relaxed driving style. With Sport+ and Standard mode, take-off dynamics are very similar, and the transition is much smoother, especially with TRIFECTA's exclusive Performance Auto Stop Mode (selectable auto-stop enable).

*Are there any changes in performance / power output?*

This update retains the same power envelope as our current-generation TRIFECTA calibration, and is a pedal-response and transmission strategy (drivability) update only.

*How do I receive the update?

*All existing Gen II Cruze customers with automatic transmissions have already been notified by email, and their calibrations updated in their downloads. All that is necessary is to download and install the update. New customers will receive the update as our standard offering.

If you have any questions, or require any assistance, please don't hesitate to email us at [email protected] or use the Contact Us form at trifectaperformance.com.

In the mean time, stay tuned to us here at CruzeTalk, our website: http://www.trifectaperformance.com, and Facebook for the latest information from TRIFECTA!

Thank you

- TRIFECTA Performance

View this product in our store:

2016--2018+ Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo

Read more about TRIFECTA's Support for the Gen II 1.4T LE2 Cruze:

TRIFECTA: More power, more fun for your 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (LE2)

TRIFECTA: Making Auto Stop more performance oriented. Meet Performance Auto Stop Mode.

TRIFECTA: Baseline dyno testing of the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze RS 1.4 Turbo (RPO LE2)

TRIFECTA: 1.4L Turbo Throttle Body Comparison LE2 to LUJ/LUV

TRIFECTA: Meet the GM LE2 Engine


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

OK,
So I have driven this update for about 100 miles using the upgraded tune sent to me. It does seem smoother at take off as far as pedal operation. This is good because before it was kinda touchy.
Not that I couldn't get used to it but seemed like it was jumpy taking off. Now it is a lot smoother. More even so to speak. Power still seems as good as before too. MPG seems on par with prior so no change there. I will continue to use this tune as it is improved in my eyes. Thanks for a wonderful update.


----------

